# ShadowCast Videos



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

What outboard is that? WOT in the first video?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I believe it is a 9.9 HP Yamaha. WOT on that is 21.4 MPH with a light load.


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet little skiff...


----------

